# Albert Family 66 GTO



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

Starting to restore a 66 GTO. Thought this would be a good place to document the journey.
The car was in Mississippi for most of it's life and then transferred to Illinois. I found it tucked away in a garage, where it had been sitting for 15 plus years. 
Day 1 August 25, 2018


----------



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

This is what it looked like the day we brought it home. This was September 15th
I have the front clip, The owner removed it and put it in a garden shed.


----------



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

This was later in the day.


----------



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

I dropped off the frame with allot of parts at Creative Powder Coating (CPC) 
September 29th


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Wow, nice find and looks like a very solid foundation. Looking forward to watching your restoration, Congrats and best of luck, nice to see a family with a project.


----------



## Ricker (Sep 5, 2018)

Please DO keep us updated. This is a build I want to follow, for sure. It looks like your level of enthusiasm and desire to dive right in is superb, and I cannot wait to see what is next!


----------



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

Washer or no washer?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Great start , keep at it, we know it can get overwhelming when you have everything apart like that, make sure to bag, tag and catalog all bolts and washers.


----------



## 1966tempest (Jul 14, 2015)

Ken 66gto said:


> Washer or no washer?


I would probably use a washer, a thick one would distribute pressure from bolt.


----------



## nardulli (Sep 13, 2009)

Washer for certain. This looks like a great project. I did my 66 back in the mid 70's when I was just a teenager. My Dad had three wrecked cars, all 66's, one a convertible. I used the convertible frame because it was made stiffer. We had no powder coating back then. I sandblasted the frame, and for some unknown reason decided to paint it Rustoleum white. (!!!) I was only 15 so that's my excuse. my family had a road building business, so I worked summers in the shop. Had access to amazing tools and shop resources. Anyway, keep us posted - this is bringing back great memories.


----------



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

I’m behind on posting, we have been turning wrenches. Allot of progress this month. The trunk floor is in and we started to do the floor when the mig welder broke. So switched to the drivetrain. The frame came back from the powercoat company, and needed a redo. So small delay. Also found a motor and trans in Indiana, 5 hour road trip later, we have a drivetrain.


----------



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

Frame and engine progress


----------



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

I found some disc brakes on Craigslist


----------



## 1966tempest (Jul 14, 2015)

Looking good


----------

